# November 11th armistice day



## Tommy55 (2 mo ago)

Can someone give me information plz. Are shops and hyper market shut in Calais on this day 2022. I imagine they r. But are they all open on the 12 th nov Saturday


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically, yes, November 11th is a holiday here in France, but it isn't necessarily observed by all French shops. Reason being is that stores are allowed to be open a certain number of Sundays and holidays a year and many use the November 1st and 11th holidays to kick off the Christmas shopping season. If you look up "Carrefour Calais" online, you'll see that they are going to be open on both Nov. 1st and Nov. 11th. The smaller shops will be open or not, according to what their owners want to do.


----------

